# SPS zu SAP mittels Middleware



## Blob (11 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten Middleware-Lösung,  um Produktionsdaten aus einer SPS (S7-1200/1500 & neusten Beckhoff)  in eine S/4HANA-Datenbank zu schreiben.

Ein Ansatz wäre das ganz über einen Raspberry PI zu machen, nur stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

1) Wie kommuniziere ich SPS-seitig mit dem Pi? 
    Welche Schnittstelle verwende ich in dem Fall (I²C, UART oder SPI)?
2) Wie baue ich am besten SAP-seitig eine Kommunikation auf? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Kann man das mittels ODATA umsetzen? ​

Bei meiner Suche bin ich auf folgenden Thread aufmerksam geworden: Step 7 - Möglichkeiten zur Anbindung an eine Datenbank

Ich bringe zwar etwas Pythonerfahrung mit und habe ein wenig mit den GPIO-Pins gearbeitet, 
aber welche Sachen muss ich für sowas noch aneignen?
Kennt ihr derartige Anleitungen (möglichst allgemein)?

3) Welche Alternativen gibt es zum RasPi das ganze mittels Middleware umzusetzen (außer kommerzieller Lösungen)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Beste Grüße
Blob


----------



## erzteufele (12 Juni 2017)

Hey

du kannst mit dem Projekt vom Jochen Kühner vielleicht was anfangen 
https://github.com/dotnetprojects/DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary

oder z.b. die software kaufen 
https://inray.de/produkte/opc-router/

beides sind software lösungen ohne zusätzliche hardware da die datenbank sowieso auf einem server läuft kann meist hier auch ein opc server und dieser opc router installiert werden


----------



## Hack (12 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wieso muss es eine Middelware sein? Einfach direkt über OPC-UA von der SPS zu SAP. Wäre in meinen Augen einfacher und sinnvoller.

Grüße


----------



## Blob (12 Juni 2017)

okay, vielen Dank.
Aber gilt die zusätzliche Software nicht auch als Middleware?



Hack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wieso muss es eine Middelware sein? Einfach direkt über OPC-UA von der SPS zu SAP. Wäre in meinen Augen einfacher und sinnvoller.
> 
> Grüße



Auf OPC UA bin ich auch gestoßen, nur wusste ich nicht ganz damit etwas anzufangen. 
Kennst du da irgendwelche Anleitungen (möglichst für SPS-Laien)?
Das ganze ist für ein Uniprojekt, deswegen müssen wir das Rad an der einen oder anderen Stelle neu erfinden.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2017)

Blob schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten Middleware-Lösung,  um Produktionsdaten aus einer SPS (S7-1200/1500 & neusten Beckhoff)  in eine S/4HANA-Datenbank zu schreiben.



Du solltest erstmal klären, welche Daten ausgetauscht werden sollten.
Die Schnittstellen sind nämlich bei dem Thema das allerkleinste Problem.
Zur Steuerung ist OPC-UA eine ziemlich universelle Möglichkeit und die SAP-Schnittstellen sind auch offengelegt.
Bei einem aktuellen SAP-System brauchst du eigentlich überhaupt keine Middleware mehr.
Das setzt aber voraus, dass die Datenstruktur in der Fertigung auch zur SAP-Struktur passt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Hack (13 Juni 2017)

Morgen,

hier mal eine Anleitung zu OPC-UA bei Beckhoff:
https://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tf6100_tc3_opcua/index.html?id=3624913834516646834

Bei Siemens und SAP kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen. Ich weiß aber, dass beide OPC-UA unterstützen und es kann kein große Problem sein.

Grüße


----------



## Andre_W (23 Juni 2017)

Hallo Blob, 

ich arbeite im Bereich EWM mit SPS und wir loesen die Kommunikation mittels einer selbstgebauten Middleware.
Jedoch existieren von SAP Middleware Loesungen( SAP Plant Connectivity ). Soweit ich es verstanden hab baut diese Middelware Instanzen auf, um 
Nachrichten zwischen den Beiden System ( S4 - SPS ) zu kommunizieren.

Es gibt auch eine Loesung wo keine Middleware benoetigt wird, die jedoch eine bestimmte SAP Netweaver version braucht.

Viele Gruesse
Andre


----------



## Gobbo92 (19 August 2017)

Hallo,
falls das Thema noch aktuell ist kann ich SQL4Automation empfehlen. 
http://www.sql4automation.com/de/

Ich hab damit einige Projekte in Codesys realisiert. Bei Siemens hatte ich noch keinen Anwendungsfall, aber es gibt recht gute Beispiele und Anleitungen auf der Homepage.
Das ganze wird auf einem beliebigen Server installiert und dann direkt aus der SPS angesprochen.
Ich kenne mich jetzt nicht in der Tiefe in SAP aus, aber eine SQL-Abfrage aus SAP heraus sollte das kleinste Problem sein.


----------



## samow (12 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
SAP bietet meines Wissens mit SAP PCO einen direkten OPC UA Client. Ist natürlich die Frage, wer die Verantwortung der Konfiguration übernimmt. Leichter ist es zum Teil, wenn man sich von den SAP Programmierern einfach eine RFC Funktion nennen lässt, auf die man dann von Aussen zugreift (z.B. mit dem OPC Router https://inray.de/produkte/kopplung-von-spsen-mit-sap-systemen/ ). Man browst sich dann ganz einfach die genannte Funktion heraus und verbindet die Aufruf-Parameter (Import und Export) mit den Datenpunkten der SPS.
Damit ist man in jedem Fall unabhängiger vom SAP System.
Grüße,
Sero


----------



## Techniker1984 (28 Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine 1200 Siemens CPU an ein SAP-EWM anbinden und das direkt, also ohne Middleware. Dies soll ja mit der neueste SAP Version möglich sein.
Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht? Worauf ist auf SPS Seite zu achten? Hat jemand sogar ein Beispielprojekt? Die SAP-Seite macht eine externe Firma, mich interessiert Hauptsächlich die SPS-Seite.

Vielen für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Technico


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2019)

Techniker1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte eine 1200 Siemens CPU an ein SAP-EWM anbinden und das direkt, also ohne Middleware. Dies soll ja mit der neueste SAP Version möglich sein.
> Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht? Worauf ist auf SPS Seite zu achten? Hat jemand sogar ein Beispielprojekt? Die SAP-Seite macht eine externe Firma, mich interessiert Hauptsächlich die SPS-Seite.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß, kann SAP nun OPC-UA, aber das kann die 1200er widerum nicht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Oktober 2019)

Bei einer 1200er kommst du um ein zusätzliches Gateway, welches den OPC-UA-Server stellt nicht herum.

Schau dir mal unser *icom Smart Machinery Gateway* an. Das wäre die einfachste Lösung, wenn es um ein Retrofitting geht. Ansonsten andere SPS mit OPC-UA Server rein - wird aber vmtl. den zusätzlichen Investitionsrahmen sprengen.

Bei Fragen einfach melden...


----------

